

Python Makes Me Nervous - woid
http://teddziuba.com/2008/12/python-makes-me-nervous.html

======
makecheck
Not a very well researched article, mostly a rant.

First the article complains about not being able to figure out how to use a
method from its signature. This ignores Python's style, which is to actually
document things (and documenting is easy using docstrings). It isn't the
language's fault if someone writes a function and doesn't tell you how to use
it. Yes, a function accepting "kwargs" with no docstring is unnecessarily
difficult. But anyone respecting Python's style would have a docstring that
describes all possible keywords. I fail to see how a documented Python
function could be hard to use.

And it's clear from the article that the author doesn't know how to find
documentation. There's an example for open() which cites the 2-line help
documentation and complains about everything it doesn't say. There are in fact
several paragraphs on open() in the actual documentation (e.g.
"<http://www.python.org/doc/2.5.2/lib/built-in-funcs.html>"), including
information on exceptions raised, something the author thought was missing.
Again, an ignorant programmer is not a fault of the language.

------
shutter
Summary: Author doesn't like these things about python:

\- Duck Typing

\- No constructor overloading

\- Exceptions in Python aren't explicit ("checked")

Eh. You can't approach Python with a Java mindset and expect to be happy, just
as you can't approach Java with a Python mindset likewise.

------
lacker
Sounds like you aren't complaining about Python, you're complaining about
coworkers who don't document their functions. Sure, Java forces you to at
least declare the type of each argument, but that's a pretty lame reason to
insist on static typing.

